# Skidsteer/Hydraulics/Plow



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

Has anyone mounted a truck plow (Meyers/Fisher/etc) to a skid steer and how did you hook up the hydraulics.Thanks


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Blizzardplows.com


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I hooked up a old western 7' 6" plow to my bobcat.
When I first hooked it up to the hydraulics the loader would whip the plow side to side like it was a little rag doll. I was afraid that it was going to break something. I bought a couple of hydraulic control valves put one on each hose. You can adjust the flow with the nob on top of the valve. Works great. I bought them from northern tool about $20.00 each I think.
Slade


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

we have three fisher plows on our bobcats. like stated above you need to restrict the flow cause otherwise the plow moves way way too fast.


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Thats excactly what I was looking for


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I am currently mounting a plow on my Cat 262. Was wondering if someone can show which flow regulator you have for the hydrolics?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## slade (Oct 19, 2004)

I used two, one for each line. They are called "flow control valves" I got them from northern tool (1-800-533-5545) part number 2055-1405 that is for the 1/4" ones which are the ones that I am using.
Slade


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have also put the flow restrictors on each line, and even though they are adjusted and allen screw tighted down, i noticed with repeated angling of the snow blade it gets slower over and over again until flow ( angling) actually stops. must adjust restrictors to allow for them to move again. Has anyone experienced this problem? Is it possible i have the restrictors put on wrong ? Does restricting the flow make for any damaging results to skidsteer hydraulics??


----------



## Mad Mulcher (Sep 19, 2006)

We had the same problem with a used skid loader plow I just bought. It angled with so much force I thought the cylinders might blow apart. The local tractor/skid loader shop sold us a restrictor fitting with a hole so small you could barely see through it and this fitting screwed in between the couplers and the hose. We did have to drill the hole out a tiny bit, but I was still surprised at how small that hole had to be to get a 3 second cycle time from one side to the other. Some might like like this method better than an adjustable fitting with moving parts that could fail.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

The only thing you need to beware of is that you won't have any kind of a pressure relife valve. If you smack something hard you rune the risk of blowing out a piston or line because there is no give anywhere.


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

According to the northern catalog, and Parker who manufactures the flow controlers i do have them installed correctly in the line. but if i operate the plow from left to right over and over again, the angling speed gradually slows to no movement at all. the adjustment on the flow controlers are not moving so i know this is not the problem. has anyone used these flow controlers from northern catalog as well. experiencing the same problems? if i only angle the blade occasionally it seems to be ok. it is just testing right to left over and over again. i also noticed the hydrualic lines heating up. is this part of the prob?


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

you need a cross over relief valve to prevent damaging everything.


----------



## snowplow12345 (Mar 4, 2005)

Will i need to install one of these in each hydraulic line. anyone using a particular one that works well, and where can i get it. thanks


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

*skid steer plows*

Tevi,

Check out http://www.snoway.com and check out our skid steer plows. All straight plow models come with crossover reliefs already built into the system. wesport

Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


----------



## Mean4x4 (Feb 15, 2003)

*Cat Mounting...*

I mounted an old meyers plow to my Cat 252, and instead of flow control valves and crossover valves, I simply " ease " my auxillary hydraulic thumb button, and the blade moves slowly. We also plow a circular track with this so we seldom change the plowing angle.


----------

